# Shower Enclosure Leaking



## knauby (Aug 16, 2012)

My shower enclosure is leaking at the point where it sits on the tub by the door. I've caulked all the way around but it seems to be leaking where the rubber strip is on the door portion of the glass. Anyone have any experience or a solution to this? It's driving me crazy, end up soaking 1 towel per shower catching the run away H2O! Thanks for any help.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Did you caulk inside the shower or outside? All caulking should be applied outside. I don't have my trailer home to look at it sorry.


----------



## knauby (Aug 16, 2012)

jake said:


> Did you caulk inside the shower or outside? All caulking should be applied outside. I don't have my trailer home to look at it sorry.


Shower glass is next to interior wall so I could never caulk the outside. I have about an extra 2 inches of a rubber casket that sticks out both sides of the door. May be the culprit, just very hard to pin the leaky area down. Hoping someone has had similar issues with a fix I guess.


----------

